# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی کشاورزی(زراعت و اصلاح نباتات) درمقطع کارشناسی ارشد

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته مهندسی کشاورزی(زراعت و اصلاح نباتات) درمقطع کارشناسی ارشد




گرایش‌ها و ابعاد مختلف این رشته در کارشناسی ارشد

این رشته در ارشد  شامل گرایش‌های متعددی است که آزمون‌ها، جزوه‌ها و کلاس‌های پارسه دو  گرایش زیر را شامل می‌شود. برای آشنایی بیشتر با این دو گرایش به لینک‌های  حاشیه مراجعه کنید.
زراعت
رشته زراعت یکی از گرایش‌های مهم و اساسی در مجموعه مهندسی  کشاورزی به شمار می‌آید. ایران کشوری است که از توانمندی‌های خوب بالقوه و  بالفعل کشاورزی برخوردار بوده و کشاورزی در برنامه‌های توسعه کشور، از  محورهای اصلی است. توسعه کشاورزی نیازمند نیروی انسانی ماهر است که بتواند  عملیات کشاورزی مربوط به محصولات زراعی و باغی را بر اساس یافته‌های جدید  علمی انجام دهد و بیشترین بازدهی و محصول را در بهره‌گیری از منابع به دست  آورد. بدین منظور برای تأمین نیروی انسانی متعهد و متخصص در رشته زراعت  برای نیل به خودکفایی در زمینه مواد اولیه غذایی و صنعتی، لازم است  متخصصانی تربیت شوند که بتوانند با استفاده از دانش و تجربیات خود، تولید  اقتصادی محصولات زراعی را به طور علمی امکان پذیر سازند و از امکانات موجود  کشور حداکثر استفاده را برده، در امور تحقیقات و آموزش و برنامه ریزی  کشاورزی نیز خدمت نمایند.
اهمیت و جایگاه این رشته
ایجاد رشته زراعت برای تربیت کارشناسانی  است که بتوانند در جهت افزایش سطح زیرکشت محصولات اصلی کشاورزی، استفاده  بهینه از زمان و بالا بردن عملکرد این محصولات در واحد سطح (هکتار) تلاش  کنند. با توجه به این که در حال حاضر حدود ۱۶ میلیون هکتار از اراضی کشور،  زیرکشت محصولات مختلف زراعی قرار دارد و با عنایت به این که مساحت زمین‌های  قابل کشت در کشور حدود ۵۰ میلیون هکتار است و نظر بر این که ایران از تنوع  آب و هوایی برخوردار است؛ با برنامه ریزی صحیح و دقیق و با استفاده از  دانش کارشناسان  رشته زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، می توان به میزان هر چه بیشتر از زمین‌های  کشور برای افزایش تولید کمی و کیفی بهره برداری کرد. این مطالب ضرورت و  اهمیت تربیت افرادی را که بتوانند با به کار گرفتن دانش خود در جهت رسیدن  به این اهداف اقدام نمایند، مشخص می کند. همچنین از جمله مشکلات کشاورزی در  کشور ما همواره این بوده است که مجریان فعالیت‌های تولیدی کشاورزی، کمتر  تحصیلاتی در زمینه کشاورزی داشته اند؛ به طوری که روش‌های کار همچنان سنتی و  قدیمی باقی مانده است. در حالی که در سطوح بالاتر (کارشناسان و مراکز برنامه ریز و هدایت گر) توان بالایی برای تأمین فن آوری مورد نیاز وجود دارد.
دروس این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد

در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد دروس این رشته شامل موارد زیر است:

دروس اختصاصی

فیزیولوژی  علف‌های هرز و علف‌کش‌ها _ اکولوژی گیاهان زراعتی _ فیزیولوژی گیاهان  زراعتی تکمیلی _ زراعت تکمیلی _ تکنولوژی بذر_ مباحث نوین در زراعت _ اثر  تنش‌های محیطی بر گیاهان _ پایان‌نامه .
 دروس اختیاری
روش  تحقیق _ بیومتری (۱) _ بیومتری (۲) _ روش‌های پیشرفته آماری _  برنامه‌نویسی کامپیوتر _ مسئله مخصوص _ ژنتیک تکمیلی _ اصلاح نباتات در  باغبانی _مواد تنظیم‌کننده رشد گیاهی _ تغذیه گیاهان در باغبانی _ زراعت  گیاهان داروئی و ادویه‌ای_ رابطه آب و خاک گیاه تکمیلی _ ریز ازدیادی و کشت  بافت‌های گیاهی _ حاصل‌خیزی خاک تکمیلی _ سمینار (۲) _ اصلاح و توسعه  مراتع.
اصلاح نباتات

رشته اصلاح نباتات یکی از گرایش‌های مهم و اساسی در مجموعه مهندسی کشاورزی به‌شمار می‌آید. مباحث این رشته در دوران کارشناسی ارشد  عبارتند از: اصلاح نباتات (شامل دروس ژنتیک تکمیلی، اصلاح تکمیلی، ژنتیک  کمی، کاربردکامپیوتر دراصلاح نباتات، مباحث نوین در اصلاح نباتات، تجزیه و  تحلیل چند متغیره، ژنتیک فیزیولوژیک، و کاربرد بیوتکنولوژی دراصلاح نباتات)  و بیوتکنولوژی.
ایران کشوری است که از توانمندی‌های خوب بالقوه و  بالفعل کشاورزی برخوردار بوده و کشاورزی در برنامه‌های توسعه کشور از  محورهای اصلی است. توسعه کشاورزی نیازمند نیروی انسانی ماهر است که بتواند  عملیات کشاورزی مربوط به محصولات زراعی و باغی را بر اساس یافته‌های جدید  علمی انجام دهد و بیشترین بازدهی و محصول را در بهره‌گیری از منابع به دست  آورد. بدین منظور برای تأمین نیروی انسانی متعهد و متخصص در رشته اصلاح  نباتات و برای نیل به خودکفایی در زمینه مواد اولیه غذایی و صنعتی، لازم  است متخصصانی تربیت شوند که بتوانند با استفاده از دانش و تجربیات خود،  تولید اقتصادی محصولات زراعی را به طور علمی امکان پذیر سازند و از امکانات  موجود در کشور، حداکثر استفاده را برده، در امور تحقیقات و آموزش و برنامه  ریزی کشاورزی نیز خدمت نمایند. تأمین نیروی انسانی در این مقطع می‌تواند  نقش سازنده‌ای را در توسعه کشاورزی ایفا نماید.
رشته مهندسی کشاورزی(اصلاح نباتات و زراعت)

زمینه‌های اشتغال

زراعت
هدف از ایجاد دوره کارشناسی ارشد در رشته زراعت، تربیت افرادی است که بتوانند به عنوان کارشناس ارشد در زمینه‌های مختلف تولیدی کار و در برنامه‌ریزی‌های منطقه‌ای و مطالعاتی و همچنین به صورت مربی پژوهشی، در موسسات اموزش عالی و به عنوان مجری امور تحقیقات کشاورزی و یا به عنوان مدیر و مجری واحدهای تولیدی دولتی و خصوصی بخش کشاورزی، منشأ خدمت باشند. ایجاد رشته زراعت برای تربیت کارشناسانی  است که بتوانند در جهت افزایش سطح زیرکشت محصولات اصلی کشاورزی، استفاده  بهینه از زمان و بالا بردن عملکرد این محصولات در واحد سطح (هکتار)، تلاش  کنند. با توجه به این که در حال حاضر حدود ۱۶ میلیون هکتار از اراضی کشور،  زیرکشت محصولات مختلف زراعی قرار دارد و با عنایت به این که مساحت زمین‌های  قابل کشت در کشور حدود ۵۰ میلیون هکتار است، و نظر بر این که ایران از  تنوع آب و هوایی برخوردار است؛ با برنامه ریزی صحیح و دقیق و با استفاده از  دانش کارشناسان  رشته زراعت و اصلاح نباتات، می توان به میزان هر چه بیشتر از زمین‌های  کشور برای افزایش تولید کمی و کیفی بهره برداری نمود. این مطالب ضرورت و  اهمیت تربیت افرادی را که بتوانند با به کار گرفتن دانش خود در جهت رسیدن  به این اهداف اقدام نمایند، مشخص می کند. همچنین از جمله مشکلات کشاورزی در  کشور ما همواره این بوده است که مجریان فعالیت‌های تولیدی کشاورزی، کمتر  تحصیلاتی در زمینه کشاورزی داشته‌اند؛ به طوری که روش‌های کار همچنان سنتی و  قدیمی باقی مانده است. در حالی که در سطوح بالاتر یعنی کارشناسان و یا مراکز برنامه‌ریز و هدایت‌گر، توان بالایی برای تأمین فن‌آوری مورد نیاز وجود دارد.
اصلاح نباتات

بطور کلی بازار کار متخصصین گرایش اصلاح نباتات را می‌توان در دو بخش اصلی زیر مورد توجه قرار داد:
۱- بخش دولتی:

دربخش دولتی  این افراد در مراکز مختلفی از قبیل سازمان تحقیقات کشاورزی (در این مراکز  متخصصان به عنوان محقق در بخش‌های مختلف از جمله غلات، دانه های روغنی،  حبوبات اهداف اصلاحی را در گیاهان مذبور پیگیری نموده و در رابطه با مقاومت  به تنش‌ها، مقاومت به آفات و امراض، بهبود کیفی محصولات و انتقال ژن و …  به فعالیت می‌پردازند در حال حاضر متخصصان با درجه علمی دکتری  به عنوان عضو هیات علمی در این سازمان پذیرفته و از حقوق و مزایای این  مرتبه سازمانی بهره مند می‌شوند.) و سازمان جهاد کشاورزی (با توجه به ماهیت  سازمان جهاد کشاورزی، فعالیت‌های این سازمان مرحله بعد از تحقیقات بوده به  عبارت دیگر بکار بستن نتایج تحقیقات و شیوه‌های نوین علمی در عرصه کشاورزی  یکی از اهداف اصلی این سازمان به شمار رفته، متخصصان اصلاح نباتات در این  سازمان در رده‌های مختلف سازمانی مشغول بکار شده و دامنه کاری آن‌ها از  ارائه مشاوره‌های علمی تا پایه‌ریزی سیاست‌های بخش کشاورزی در زمینه علمی مربوطه را شامل خواهد شد.) می‌توانند مشغول به کار شوند.
۲- بخش خصوصی:

با  نگاهی اجمالی به فعالیت‌های بخش خصوصی در کشورهای پیشرفته دیده می‌شود که  تمام فعالیت‌های علمی و اجرایی بخش کشاورزی توسط این بخش به اجرا درآمده و  دولت تنها نقشی نظارتی دارد، این امر نشان دهنده پتانسیل بالای بخش خصوصی  در جذب متخصصان کشاورزی به ویژه متخصصان اصلاح نباتات است. در این بخش با  توجه به توانایی اصلاح‌گران در سرپرستی تیم‌های تحقیقاتی نیاز بالایی به  نیروی علمی و اجرایی این افراد وجود دارد. این متخصصان در موسسات اصلاح،  تولید و توزیع بذر، موسسات تولید فرآورده‌های ژنتیکی، شرکت‌های کشت و صنعت،  موسسات تولید سموم کنترل آفات و بیماری‌ها و… مشغول بکار خواهند شد.
۳- سازمان های آموزش عالی و دانشگاه‌ها:

فارغ التحصیلان رشته اصلاح نباتات در مقطع دکتری و کارشناسی ارشد با توجه به توان علمی خود می‌توانند در سازمان‌های آموزش عالی و دانشگاه‌ها در گروه زراعت و اصلاح نباتات به عنوان مدرس مشغول بکار شده و از مزایای اعضا هیات علمی بهره مند شوند.

*

----------

